# The Black Dahlia Murder Appreciation Thread (All things TBDM)



## D-EJ915 (Jul 30, 2007)

www.myspace.com/blackdahliamurder



    I love these guys


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 30, 2007)

that is pretty sick man, i never listend to them, but nice


----------



## Axel (Jul 31, 2007)

Pretty cool. I honestly didn't really dig Miasma. This is more up my alley. I was asked to jam with them once (bass and vocals). Imagine that.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 31, 2007)

pretty cool


----------



## Stitch (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha, saw this the other day. Sounds great. Its kinda cool that it is named after their old album - I wonder if its supposed to be a condensed version of it?


----------



## ScareRaven (Jul 31, 2007)

Ahh this is fucking exciting! I get to see these guys with Aeon, Goatwhore, Cannibal Corpse, and The Red Chord in September.

Miasma was a really short album... Intense, but I'm sure Nocturnal will be a lot better.


----------



## Bcoble0927 (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the music, the vocals are just annoying as crap to me (in this song not in general). Don't get me wrong, I love black dahlia muder, I'm sure there's going to be more songs on the cd that I'm going to like


----------



## Stitch (Jul 31, 2007)

Personal opinion I guess.

I love them, but I try as much as possible to sound like Trevor so obviously I hold them in higher esteem. Still, if the music inspires you to do anything, surely its worth something?


----------



## Bcoble0927 (Jul 31, 2007)

I love Trevors vocals, he's one of my favorite vocalist in death metal, but I just think his vocals sound annoying in this particular song for some reason. Over all they're a awesome band.


----------



## Imperium (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds Sick 

I saw them live a couple of months ago, they kicked ass awsome show.

And the guitars


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 31, 2007)

Imperium said:


>



 That is sexy as hell!!!!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 31, 2007)

I preferred his urban camo one


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2007)

It's too bad though, the John guy bought an ENGL from a dealer on HC and still owes him money :/


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 31, 2007)

Pretty metal


----------



## _detox (Aug 1, 2007)

Didn't like this one as much as the other stuff. 

The vocals sounded almost black metal at the beginning, and I liked the fact that the vocals stayed varied in the other songs..

oh well, new album is gonna be sweet.


----------



## pillarsofdoom (Aug 1, 2007)

these guys used to be my favorite band. until miasma came out. just to let you all know, BDM's shit is all the same!! from unhallowed to miasma to the new one. i dont know about you but after hearing 3 albums of the same material it gets a little bit old. the only new thing about them is the vocals, and i personally like the lows better than his highs. i think its funny the guitarist cant do a solo thats even remotely different from every solo hes ever done


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 1, 2007)

I dig'em lots. Everything. I think they bring something new and different for the big scene. They're death metal's Trivium for me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 19, 2007)

The CD is out, go buy it \m/


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 19, 2007)

never really listened to them before, but this is a pretty kill track. i dig.


----------



## Battousai (Sep 20, 2007)

theyre not a breakthrough act or anything but theyre pretty good at what they do.. i like them


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2007)

same, i enjoy listening to them now and again, its out here on monday il deffinetly be buying it


----------



## Apophis (Sep 20, 2007)

First time with their music was very good, thanks


----------



## Nick (Sep 22, 2007)

just got hold of the album and its fucking good, pure balls out relentless brutality. I love it


----------



## spinecast213 (Sep 23, 2007)

i saw them on headbangers ball 2 last night, first time hearing them. was not impressed, and the vocals were god awful.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't have time to write a thorough review, so I'll just get to the point. 

*Positives*: Superb production, great riffs, drums, etc. Singing is very strong for the genre. These guys have a cohesive sound, and are sounding more like "them" with each release. Excellent guitar tone. Tasteful leads. 

*Negatives*: This is nothing groundbreaking or unique. 34 minute running time is a disgrace. 

*Overall*: 4 out of 5 Cousin Larry's. This is a solid B. Could be better but still kickass.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't heard it yet - it isn't out in the UK yet - but I am a massive fan and I can't wait. 34 minutes is an absolute joke though.

Nice to see Cousin Larry's have made a return!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 24, 2007)

It is short, but it fucking rules  It's so fast and brutalzzz \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 24, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> . 34 minutes is an absolute joke though.



Yeah. I mean, some people in the industry I know have been telling me that it would be bad idea to put 70 minutes worth of material on my bands upcoming CD. Something about not overloading things right off the get go. I guess I understand that. All I know is, we have like fucking 27 songs and the idea of a 34 minute CD seems just flat out gay to me. It would make me sad to only put 10 tracks on there, when at least 18-20 of those just flat out kick ass (in our opinion at least).

Still, 34 minutes seems excessively low. I guess they've been busy touring, not like they've had 2.5 years to just write like us 


> Nice to see Cousin Larry's have made a return!



CL is immortal


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 25, 2007)

the track they've been playing on sirius is badass


----------



## sakeido (Sep 25, 2007)

They played three or four new songs when I saw them on Sunday - it sounded absolutely awesome. The mix was too crappy to really reflect on the tunes though, but the vibes were good ahah


----------



## god9 (Sep 25, 2007)

7slinger said:


> the track they've been playing on sirius is badass



Which one? My car has been at the shop for the past week, so I havn't been able to listen to Hard Attack lately


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome.
i'll definitely check this one out, though short running times make me sad.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 28, 2008)

this must be one of the funniest metal videos ever. The funniest part is the hardcore dancing in the night club, look how terrified the girl looks


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 28, 2008)

Both that and the Statutory Ape video were great

I think I'll wear my TBDM shirt today just to walk around with greatness printed on my shirt hah


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 28, 2008)

OK, this has now become a band I need to check out as I liked that!


----------



## Lozek (Jan 28, 2008)

Hmmmmm, little bit of a shift in sound for those guys, not bad.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 28, 2008)

Lozek said:


> Hmmmmm, little bit of a shift in sound for those guys, not bad.


So I should thus really only listen to their latest offering?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

cool, didn't know they had a new vid


----------



## Jason (Jan 28, 2008)

That dude likes taking his shirt off..


----------



## Jason (Jan 28, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> cool, didn't know they had a new vid



 I knew you would show up in this thread


----------



## Stitch (Jan 28, 2008)

I was at that Glasgow show at the barfly. 

Favourite band evAr.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> So I should thus really only listen to their latest offering?



Miasma and Nocturnal are pretty much identical direction wise.

Albums before that i dont really like but those 2 are fouking amazing.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 28, 2008)

Quite nice


----------



## Blexican (Jan 28, 2008)

I know a guy that knows a guy that knows a guy that smoked crack with the Black Dahlia Murder's singer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

Blexican said:


> I know a guy that knows a guy that knows a guy that smoked crack with the Black Dahlia Murder's singer.


 that's probably not something I'd go telling just everyone 

speaking of which, why I like metal bands, the guys in the bands are just normal dudes that like to chill with people  I've chilled with so many bands, lol, although meg & dia are pretty cute   lol, my most un-metal show ever...I guess...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 28, 2008)

WTH? whats with those vocals? they used to have really badass vocals, now they sound like this?
awful.... music is good though.


----------



## Axel (Jan 28, 2008)

Nick said:


> Miasma and Nocturnal are pretty much identical direction wise.
> 
> Albums before that i dont really like but those 2 are fouking amazing.



I disagree. I thought Miasma was much darker and less melodic. I'd say get Nocturnal and Unhallowed first 7 Dying Trees.
(was gonna be their vocalist and bassist at one point  )

I saw them live this past wednesday. They were amazingly tight.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the part were he his combing his hair and headbanging. I have seen them live several times, they fuckin tear it up man.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 28, 2008)

i want that fucker's ESP Custom MII, i love the natural quilt with the maple board and matching headstock.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 28, 2008)

Now imagine that I've played it. How do you feel now?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jan 28, 2008)

Unhallowed was horrible, IMO.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 28, 2008)

You are so wrong. Its like, their best work! 

Funeral Thirst - Awesome.
Elder Misanthropy - Aweseome.
Contagion - Pretty decent.
When the Last Grave has Emptied - Fuckin' stellar.
The Blackest Incarnation - best song on the album, period.
Closed Casket Requiem - second best song on the album, and that scream in the middle gives me shivers.
Apex - awesome as fuck chorus, shame its so short as a song.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 28, 2008)

TBDM just seem like they would be fucking awesome guys to chill with.


...or even smoke a little crack with. No big


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2008)

thats a great video to watch on mute with  blaring over it.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 28, 2008)

^^SWEET ZOMBIE JESUS, when did we get  this?

Cool vid, horrible, horrible band.


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 28, 2008)

These guys really seem to be a love/hate relationship. I'm off an on with them, and seeing this vid has gotten me back on the BDM train for a few stops.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 28, 2008)

I went to see Hate Eternal couple weeks ago and Black Dahlia headlined, we didn't stick around to see them.


----------



## skinhead (Jan 28, 2008)

Seem that they have fun


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 29, 2008)

I like unhallowed more than miasma (or whatever). 

TO ROAM THE EARTH ONCE MOOOOOOOOOOWRAH!!!!!*hbang*


----------



## Lozek (Jan 29, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> So I should thus really only listen to their latest offering?



I think I've got some of their older stuff lying around somewhere, I'll dig it out & bring it over. I can't imagine you being that into it, but I could be wrong.

This track to me sounded more metal, as opposed to the older stuff which was more 'Between the burnt ashes of a suicide, Novembers flames burn my heart (& my fringe)'


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Closed Casket Requiem was there last real song that did that. 

I mean, The Blackest Incarnation is about slaughtering mankind as a werewolf. What could be more metal than that?


----------



## Nightcrawler (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome vid. these guys rule and are great live. I kind of have a big allergy to shitty metalcore, and this is not it.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 29, 2008)

Why all the hate? I don't get it?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 29, 2008)

They're amazing IMO, but I dig the solos in Miasma more than Nocturnal and Unhallowed is good and all, they just got a LOT better with Miasma


----------



## Stitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I could do without the solos tbh, they've always felt like scalar exercises more than anything in their music.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 29, 2008)

the solos are a break from the awesomeness  a BDM breakdown


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Mar 30, 2008)

...And they fucking owned! It was a motherfuckin' good show. They're really tight, and they sounded even better live than on the cd's. They opened up with nocturnal, and all the sudden a fist crosses my face and fucks up my glasses. Anyway, it was a fucking good show, and Trevor is a really cool dude.


----------



## Celiak (Mar 30, 2008)

I hate those people punching all over... I always made it a habit to find them again and smoke them in the face if they hit me, but I think they like that so WTF?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah...A friend of mine asked me if I wanted to go and give him a beating, but I'm not like that...so...yeah. The guy later apologized and whatnot, but I still gotta get a scratch off from my lens. 

Anyway, Black Dahlia is fucking tight live. They were using ESP's (KH-2, and a custom flying v, which made me gas). Also using Recto stacks with 2 noisegates (wtf?).


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 30, 2008)

They are an amazing band thats for sure, easily one of my favourite metal bands. Nocturnal is such a killer cd, I'm not sure I like it quite as much as Miasma, but thats not because they arent as good anymore, but because I like the more straightforward, bludgeoning style of Miasma compared to the more black metal influenced Nocturnal. Still, Nocturnal is my choice for metal album of 07!

I've seen them twice*, the first time I saw them (Miasma tour) they played, and Brian Had just received his beautiful ESP Custom V, which I had the honor of headbutting while I was banging away at the front, yes the stage really was that low / close to the crowd! John was still playing an old LTD since he hadnt yet received his ESP custom. 

The second time I met them was at a gig of theirs last September, in support of Nocturnal. However, the drummer had such bad food poisoning that he couldnt play, so they had to cancel the gig. Still, they asked me and my buddy to take them partying, and they had their friend / minder / cameraman Karim with them, so we went clubbing and filmed the night, bits of footage from our night made it into the "What a Horrible night to have a curse" music video


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 30, 2008)

Black Dahlia murder = FTW


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Mar 30, 2008)

Saw them back in 2005 at Ozzfest. One of my all time fave bands for sure. Gonna see them again this summer at Summer Slaughter =D


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 30, 2008)

Me too. yay


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Mar 30, 2008)

That was last night. That guy is a machine. Fuck!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 30, 2008)

I got to sit side stage during their set at SOTU 2006. It was amazing. Those guys are absolutely killer. Really nice dudes too. Got the set list! You can even spot Trevor writing it out in the Statutory Ape video. 








See it? It's at 0:29.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice 

They never came to Arhemptina  And behemoth + obituary show was cancelled


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> I got to sit side stage during their set at SOTU 2006. It was amazing. Those guys are absolutely killer. Really nice dudes too. Got the set list! You can even spot Trevor writing it out in the Statutory Ape video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i bet you could get some sick money from that on ebay if you just wrote the description so it seemed like som insane epic item


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 30, 2008)

these guys are awesome, I've got to see them sometime


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Mar 30, 2008)

Also from last night's show. It was intense!


----------



## Blackrg (Mar 31, 2008)

FTW

Everyone gotta go seem them and give them money

saw em in LON back in September.. i thought they were using 5150s

Really tight live, and pleasant chaps too


----------



## jibster (Mar 31, 2008)

Blackrg said:


> FTW
> 
> Everyone gotta go seem them and give them money
> 
> ...



Yeah I think they were using 5150s when I saw them in Birmingham, JFAC used them as well so they may have just shared gear.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 1, 2008)

I saw them at the SOTU 2006, it was fucking brutal, but then I see the new videos, something about the singer's voice turns me off...


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 1, 2008)

i would love to have that white custom V.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Apr 1, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> i would love to have that white custom V.



That V looks fucking awesome.


----------



## mizfi7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> I got to sit side stage during their set at SOTU 2006. It was amazing. Those guys are absolutely killer. Really nice dudes too. Got the set list! You can even spot Trevor writing it out in the Statutory Ape video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love playing that song on guitar.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2008)

What was the point of bumping this thread?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 31, 2008)

They were awesome when we opened for them, and we chatted with Shannon for a while, really cool guy. 

The one remaining guitarist was definitely using 5150s, and definitely not sharing with the other bands  And a couple of beautiful ESP Eclipses (probably custom shop).


----------



## sami (Dec 31, 2008)

I have yet to see them live...


----------



## Harry (Dec 31, 2008)

Epic bump


----------



## ire_works (Jan 22, 2009)

Black Dahlia Murder recruits Arsis guitarist // News // Lambgoat

Everyone knows that Arsis = 

so this is relvent to my interests!!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 22, 2009)

older news! Ryan is a good friend of mine, check out The Knife Trade, that's HIS band, they fucking slay!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww man that sucks, Arsis keeps losing people


----------



## drmosh (Jan 22, 2009)

this is poo, BDM had a great lineup and arsis needs to keep their people too


----------



## Variant (Jan 22, 2009)

Sigh... If only they'd replace the singer.


----------



## Harry (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting, hadn't heard about it, nor have I heard this other dude's playing.


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Variant said:


> Sigh... If only they'd replace the singer.



I actually like the singer, although i can see exactly why you might totally HATE his vocals i think he's kind of funny lol.

Theres something about black dahlia's music thats just fun


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 22, 2009)

Nick said:


> I actually like the singer, although i can see exactly why you might totally HATE his vocals i think he's kind of funny lol.
> 
> Theres something about black dahlia's music thats just fun



QFT

The guitar player who has that natural finish ESP M series looks kind of albino, I was into them years ago but the medium pitched screaming just got to me.

They seem like cool dudes though.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 22, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Aww man that sucks, Arsis keeps losing people



I believe he'd already left, anyway. James can't pay the rest of the guys when they're not on tour, IIRC, so the lineup tends to shift.

Good for Ryan, though - he's a cool guy.


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

just out of interest is that how most 'real' bands work?

theres one guy who makes the money and the other guys are 'employees'?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely gutted. The second time I partied with BDM in Newcastle Trevor said that Brian Eschbach was th main writer, but John played the solos, so as long as Brian keeps writing we can hope for quality. I hope the dull, uninspiring style of Arsis doesnt rub off on BDM.


----------



## Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

lol have you heard the new arsis record?

Id class it as inspirational personally l


----------



## petereanima (Jan 22, 2009)

Nick said:


> just out of interest is that how most 'real' bands work?
> 
> theres one guy who makes the money and the other guys are 'employees'?



i think thats depending on who has the contract with the label, the rights etc...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Absolutely gutted. The second time I partied with BDM in Newcastle Trevor said that Brian Eschbach was th main writer, but John played the solos, so as long as Brian keeps writing we can hope for quality. I hope the dull, uninspiring style of Arsis doesnt rub off on BDM.



Ryan had nothing to do with writing the music for Arsis, so I wouldn't worry - although calling them "dull, uninspiring" seems a little odd to me, but to each their own.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 22, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Ryan had nothing to do with writing the music for Arsis, so I wouldn't worry - although calling them "dull, uninspiring" seems a little odd to me, but to each their own.



Yeah, I could never get into Arsis. I bought their CD before going to Summer Slaughter the year Necrophagist headlined, ended up giving the cd to my friend for free because I was so disgusted with myself for having bought it, and left the venue to go get food when they came on at SS


----------



## sami (Jan 22, 2009)

BDM and Arsis are two of my favorite bands. I find this kinda strange at first, but Arsis is James anyway. I wonder what BDM's next album is gonna sound like. I like all their stuff even though they changed a lot starting with Miasma.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jan 22, 2009)

I couldn't get into Arsis but I really enjoy TBDM so I'm hoping the new guitarist does a good job in TBDM.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jan 22, 2009)

maybe black dahlia won't have the EXACT same lead in EVERY song anymore.....thank god the other guy is gone


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Absolutely gutted. The second time I partied with BDM in Newcastle Trevor said that Brian Eschbach was th main writer, but John played the solos, so as long as Brian keeps writing we can hope for quality. I hope the dull, uninspiring style of Arsis doesnt rub off on BDM.



Arsis is a thousand times more interesting than the Black Dahlia Murder...


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 22, 2009)

TBDM is one of my favorite favorite bands and i love arsis all the way. I'm really excited about Ryan joining he's a phenomenal guitar player and will do wonders for black dahlia. It's gonna be awesome!!! We'lll hear a lot more interesting solos for once!! Not the same solo in every song no offense J.K.


----------



## Gregk (Jan 22, 2009)

At first I was kinda bummed, but the old guy was just dead weight. I'm glad they are going to get someone in there that is 100&#37; into it.


----------



## ire_works (Jan 23, 2009)

ahem ...

to the non-believer of Knight's ability




i think The "Dahlia" is going to be be just fine without other buddy

you're wlecome for breaking the news by the way


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2009)

ire_works said:


> ahem ...
> 
> to the non-believer of Knight's ability



I don't see anyone doubting his ability at all. He can obviously play like a madman


----------



## sami (Jan 23, 2009)

Just having the "I was in Arsis" under his belt, that alone is proof you have to be a good guitarist if you can play the sometimes unimaginable crazy ass shit that James Malone writes.


----------



## ire_works (Jan 24, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I don't see anyone doubting his ability at all. He can obviously play like a madman



My previous statement was like 50% an excuse for me to post vids of him shredding


----------



## Dmitry Kulikov (Jan 24, 2009)

Set-list:

*1. A Vulgar Picture
2. Elder Misantrophy
3. What A Horrible Night To Have A Curse
4. I Worship Only What You Bleed
5. Everything Went Black
6. Climatic Degradation
7. Contagion
8. When The Last Grave Is Emptied
9. Statutory Ape
10. Miscarriage
11. I'm Charming
12. Unhallowed
13. Funeral Thirst *

*Encore:*

*14. Miasma
15. Deathmask Divine* 

Here are some my photos from this show







All pics are here
THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER
(&#1089Photos by Dmitry Ward Kulikov
(HeadBanger.ru)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome shit, Trevor's tattoos are awesome! I love the Carcass cd art up his arm, and his "Heartburn" tattoo is espescially cool. I asked him what it meant, and he said "Nothing, I just thought it would sound cool". Awesome guys!

Good to see their new guitarist with them! I knew they lost their gear in the truck accident, so I assume Brian lost his ESP custom shop V  but why the hell is he playing that POS Eclipse, it looks so old fashioned!


----------



## Dmitry Kulikov (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are our pics from THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER concert in St.Petersburg, Russia






All pics are here
THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER
(c)Photos by: Maria Surkova, Dmitry "Aka_Demon" Bozhenok
(HeadBanger.ru)


----------



## Bobo (Feb 9, 2009)

Is that guitarist playing a RG550?


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 9, 2009)

someone tell them to reverse their encore


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers for the pics share!


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2009)

my band are the local support for these guys in glasgow next week. cant wait!

also cant wait to get a closer look at that guys esp custom


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> my band are the local support for these guys in glasgow next week. cant wait!
> 
> also cant wait to get a closer look at that guys esp custom



I believe his ESP custom V was destroyed in the trailer crash recently, hence the rather dungy Eclipse. I did have the honor of nutting the guitar while headbanging in the front row at a gig of theirs once though


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2009)

dungy?

i dunno what that means but i assume its not good.

i think the eclipse looks far better than the v he had. was never a fan of that guitar


----------



## turmoil (Feb 10, 2009)

cool pictures man! that fill in guy, Ryan Knight, has an older band that i played with a few times called the Knife Trade (The Knife Trade on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) they're pretty much awesome.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Feb 27, 2009)

And got replaced by Ryan Knight, formerly of Arsis. Your guys' thoughts?


----------



## Harris (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty old news, but I think it'll be good for them. Ryan Knight's one hell of a guitar player.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm. For some reason, I just found out about this?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 27, 2009)

why'd he leave/get the boot?


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Feb 27, 2009)

It just says on their Myspace page, that he refused to go on tour with them. Apparently it was because he wants to spend more time with his family.


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah it happened some time ago . I personally think that's it's a step up . Ryank Knight is fantastical. the man is a beast shredder. It will be nice to hear some different solos . Ryan Knight's solos are very virtuoso and that's gonna be a change i think for the better. John K. Is a great player but i think Black Dahlia has a lot of greatness coming their way!!!


----------



## Meldville (Feb 27, 2009)

Definitely a good move. John's solos were always the lowpoint of the songs IMO; Ryan, on the other hand, shreds hard as fuck. I wish he could go back and do the leads on Nocturnal.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is definitely great news but now that Ryan is out of Arsis what are they doing? Who did they replace him with?


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

I've seen on Metal Injection that The Black Dahlia Murder is coming out with a DVD Titled "Majesty", I'm pretty sure it hits the shelves on May 12th.
So I commenced watching the video and I couldnt stop either laughing or feeling sick. It kind of resided in-between those two feelings.
But all-in-all, it looks like the funniest, most entertaining DVD of a band to date. Some real cool dudes and I wish I was in their tour bus (Minus the dicks in my face 24/7...if you watch the trailer you'll know what I mean ) but they seem like they have the best time.
So, heres a link. Sorry I cant embed a video for you, at school and youtube is blocked 

THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER&#039;s upcoming DVD, Majesty looks amazing - Metal Injection


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahaha that video is great, I was just reading about this yesterday. I will definitely be buying this when it comes out!


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too, I cant wait


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 30, 2009)

dumb question...whats the DVD about?


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

That is a pretty dumb question. But love is here, dont worry fellow Deathcore fan.

The black dahlia murder.
It has their Music Videos, a 2 hour documentary, and (a?) live show(s?)


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2009)

Aww man, thanks for the warning. I was eating a sandwich when I watched that, then they pulled the toenail off the guy. Needless to say I am no longer eating said sandwich.


----------



## Scootman1911 (May 1, 2009)

I want that Black Dahlia bong.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 1, 2009)

Scootman1911 said:


> I want that Black Dahlia bong.


 
I dont even smoke and I know what you mean 


And your welcome for the warning.
haha...sorry about the sandwich.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 9, 2009)

So I guess all my friends who play guitar are full of fail basically except for one.

This guy however...










They play in C. Fucking. Standard.
He not only has "Miasma" in his screen name
(please ignore mine )
but has a TBDM AIM icon and talks about 'em non-stop.
Being as hardheaded as he is and as are most of my friends who suck at playing an instrument
I decided not to turn it into a debate which would have ended in fail on his behalf anyways


The "Anyways, yeah..." in his reply pretty much portrays his condescending tone he'd say it in
and ooohhh man does it bug me when people talk like that when they're oh so wrong -_-


----------



## yingmin (Jul 9, 2009)

Wasn't Unhallowed drop C? 

In any event, mistaking the tuning a band plays in is pretty minor on the fail spectrum. You can still play just about anything you could play in C standard in drop C instead.


----------



## MTech (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok?

this is what happens when kids transcribe music on the net..than masses try to learn it from those transcriptions... everybody things all these bands are dropped when they're really standard. Another thing that messes things up is a lot of bands record extremely low but than only actually play out tuned up to straight d/drop-c or A#.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to see that a lot when looking up Through The Eyes Of The Dead tabs, people transcribed them labeling the tuning as Drop B but they play in standard. I found the same thing for Unearth as well and they also play in standard.


----------



## windu (Jul 9, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Wasn't Unhallowed drop C?
> 
> In any event, mistaking the tuning a band plays in is pretty minor on the fail spectrum. You can still play just about anything you could play in C standard in drop C instead.




dude trying playing miasma or im charming or everything went black in drop c. fuck that. i think unhollowed was in drop c, but they now play those songs in standard. (that CD wasnt too riff technical as the later albums)


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 9, 2009)

windu said:


> dude trying playing miasma or im charming or everything went black in drop c. fuck that.



EXACTLY. 
Rep to you my friend.

I can play Flies, What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse, and a few others
and there are parts in those songs that absolutely NEED to be in standard to play


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 9, 2009)

Unhallowed,Miasma Drop C,Nocturnal C standard. End of story.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

I can play Miasma and I'm Charming in drop C, do I get man points?


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can play Miasma and I'm Charming in drop C, do I get man points?


Yes sir you do. I think according to man law if you can grab songs in standard tunings and play them in drop tunings....you get points.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

haha they were just making it sound like an impossible task


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 9, 2009)

men can lol nah i'm kidding i'd have a hard time playing standard songs in drop kind of


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 9, 2009)

i didn't realize this band was so popular. guess i'm living under a rock


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, a band that doesn't play in drop tuning. 

I honestly thought they played drop C.


----------



## MTech (Jul 9, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder , In Flames, Arch Enemy, The Absence, Hatebreed, Full Blown Chaos
All C-Standard.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 9, 2009)

In Flames plays nearly half of their stuff in drop Bb since Clayman... just thought I'd throw that out there, being that I'm a ridiculously huge fan of theirs, haha

Otherwise, you're right


----------



## EdgeC (Jul 9, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> In Flames plays nearly half of their stuff in drop Bb since Clayman... just thought I'd throw that out there, being that I'm a ridiculously huge fan of theirs, haha
> 
> Otherwise, you're right


 

In flames def drop Bb since calyman.

All Shall Perish are another one for dodgy tabs. There are no Tabs for Eradication in the proper F# standard tuing with the Drop B 7th.

The amount of time i've spent correcting wrong tabs.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, a band that doesn't play in drop tuning.
> 
> I honestly thought they played drop C.



Yea me too.


----------



## Jason (Jul 9, 2009)

Really? who fucking cares?


----------



## MTech (Jul 10, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> In Flames plays nearly half of their stuff in drop Bb since Clayman... just thought I'd throw that out there, being that I'm a ridiculously huge fan of theirs, haha
> 
> Otherwise, you're right



if you're a ridiculously huge fan you'd know the newer albums don't count 



EdgeC said:


> In flames def drop Bb since calyman.
> 
> All Shall Perish are another one for dodgy tabs. There are no Tabs for Eradication in the proper F# standard tuing with the Drop B 7th.
> 
> The amount of time i've spent correcting wrong tabs.


I noticed this too.... it always kills me that along with the tuning he's only using 8-38g strings w/ a 56 for the 7th.


----------



## DemiseJosh (Jul 10, 2009)

Miasma was in standard but unhollowed was drop 

Miasma is my fav CD from them too 

And it's not like it's impossible to play a song that's written in standard, in dropped


----------



## Crometeef (Jul 10, 2009)

i think everyone should grow some balls and play in any form of standard tuning. single finger barre chords reminds me of like three days grace or something terrible of that nature


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 10, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> i think everyone should grow some balls and play in any form of standard tuning. single finger barre chords reminds me of like three days grace or something terrible of that nature





The Faceless play in Drop C....


----------



## Harry (Jul 10, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> i think everyone should grow some balls and play in any form of standard tuning. single finger barre chords reminds me of like three days grace or something terrible of that nature



Plenty of things you can do in drop tunings that are a lot more challenging than just one finger barre chords for a whole song.
I use drop tunings sometimes so I can get different 3 finger or even 4 finger chords happening
All tunings have their uses, it's what you do with it, there is no rule stating drop tunings means=easy as fuck root 5 one finger barre chords


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 10, 2009)

I like both. with drop tunings you can acheive things that would other wise be impossible on the guitar, but with standard it's easier for scales and it's more 'manly' to do so as it's more difficult to play power chords fast 

I primarily use 3 tunings which are drop D, B standard and drop A. I love all 3 of them to death


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^

Those are the 3 tunings I use as well, I love playing in standard but sometimes things sounds better in drop.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 10, 2009)

In Burial Within I play drop A but at home when i jam and stuff it's alway s drop B or C standard. I love those 3. I actually tried to play drop C yesterday and it felt super weird


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> Really? who fucking cares?



This.

I was reading this and it brought back memories of High School.


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2009)

Tiger said:


> This.
> 
> I was reading this and it brought back memories of High School.



Exactly. I mean I know little things irratate me sometimes BUT come one..


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 10, 2009)

Tiger said:


> This.
> 
> I was reading this and it brought back memories of High School.





Discussing a bands tuning brought back memories of high school???


----------



## Axel (Jul 10, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> Discussing a bands tuning brought back memories of high school???



I think he was referring to posting chat conversations because someone was irritated about a tuning dispute.
Whether the bdm fan is wrong, or an ass, is up for debate. But making a thread about it isn't any better. 
I personally don't see the need to chat with people who annoy you. But I digress.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I see, I misunderstood, my bad


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 10, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> Unhallowed,Miasma Drop C,Nocturnal C standard. End of story.



Except when I saw them live them on the Miasma tour they were using C standard guitars, perhaps indicating that Miasma and Unhallowed are both C standard no?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 10, 2009)

The entirety of "The Ghost Reveries" by Opeth is in open D minor tuning - are we going to say that they lack musicianship because they have the ability to play a one finger bar chord in that tuning?

...and someone also mentioned The Faceless using a drop tuning which doesn't = fail.

If you suck and you're drop tuning to compensate, then I can see why some people would denounce it (although, if this is the only context in which someone views alternate tunings, they probably aren't far beyond novice level anyway), but there's a lot of awesome and complex things that can be done by drop tuning.


----------



## windu (Jul 10, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Except when I saw them live them on the Miasma tour they were using C standard guitars, perhaps indicating that Miasma and Unhallowed are both C standard no?




they play everything in c standard now

like i said before there unhollowed album wasnt as riff techincal as their later albums.

and im not saying its impossible to play there songs in drop tunning. but dammit why would you! lol


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 10, 2009)

MTech said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder , In Flames, Arch Enemy, The Absence, Hatebreed, Full Blown Chaos
> All C-Standard.



not to be a dick or anything, but just because i'm a dick, i'm gonna point out that FBC is B standard...or at least the album they're working on now is going to be B standard


----------



## MTech (Jul 10, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> not to be a dick or anything, but just because i'm a dick, i'm gonna point out that FBC is B standard...or at least the album they're working on now is going to be B standard


That's the album they're working on... so everything is in C Standard to date.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, i'm borderline tone deaf i swear, so i have to watch people's rackmount tuners to figure out what tunings they're in, someday i'll fix this problem and turn into a moderately competent musician, but until then it's all about being sly and looking like i know what i'm talking about


----------



## metal_head666 (Jul 10, 2009)

So you come on here to "make fun" of him behind his back? People are idiots, you have to get use to it. It sounds like he is rather young (13-15). He'll grow up.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 11, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> So you come on here to "make fun" of him behind his back? People are idiots, you have to get use to it. It sounds like he is rather young (13-15). He'll grow up.



Try 19.
You could guess my age blindfolded after reading this thread I guess
:/

Sorry guys, still growing up
Someone close this thread or something


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 11, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> Unhallowed,Miasma Drop C,Nocturnal C standard. End of story.



Miasma is C standard.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 11, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The entirety of "The Ghost Reveries" by Opeth is in open D minor tuning - are we going to say that they lack musicianship because they have the ability to play a one finger bar chord in that tuning?


 They used several different tunings on Ghost Reveries.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 11, 2009)

I play Korn songs on drop tunings cause I´m lazy to tune the guitar to A standard...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 11, 2009)

yingmin said:


> They used several different tunings on Ghost Reveries.


 
That's possible but the majority of it is in open D minor. I'll have to check and see which ones vary


----------



## sepherus (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought The Absence's first album was in B standard? I don't know about the second as I have never bothered to play along. It did sound higher though.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jul 11, 2009)

drop tunings are for sissys... j/k

but in all honesty.. i play some BDM on my eight string in standard tuning... i like transposing shit.. i think its fun to figure it out by ear... i dont see why this thread was started... to me its not a big deal... if u can play it in drop or standard tunings.. who cares as long as you can play it and your having fun ??? just my two cents... not tryin to offend anyone.. if i am.. heres a present..


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> I play Korn songs on drop tunings cause I´m lazy to tune the guitar to A standard...



Wow, that's supreme laziness.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder is releasing their newest masterpiece "Deflorate" set to be in stores September 15th.
You can now pre-order the cd off of the metal blade website here Metal Blade Records Merch, Official Online Store on DistrictLines.com receiving a signed copy with a fourty minutes dvd. 
I for one am a huge fan of The Black Dahlia Murder and think they have been doing nothing but moving forward with every release they put out. 
Just thought I would share this information for those fans who haven't checked into that much, and for those who have not yet heard The Black Dahlia Murder.

Below is a new song from the upcoming album.
Showing the new album artwork as well.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just checking this out the other day, looks like it is gonna be awesome. I would have to agree with you on the fact that with every release they have gotten better.


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 8, 2009)

The Black Dahlia Murder was the first band that got me into deathmetal. Ive really enjoyed how this band has grown after every release, and I do believe that they have gotten a hell of a lot better at writing songs. 

I was sad when I first heard that Jon left a while ago, but when I heard that one of the guitarists from Arsis was joining I was a bit skeptical that he might take TBDM over the top with more technical writing. Ive always seen them as an easy listen melodic death metal band, so I was a bit worried about the new guitar player. Since the new demo tho Ive seen that hes done nothing but taken the band to the next level and made them a lot more awesome. I would have to say Im pretty happy with their changes so far and I cant wait to hear the rest of their new album!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm glad that everyone else is enjoying their pleasent steps forward.
With John leaving and Ryan Knight stepping in was nothing but a plus. Ryan's playing is much more technical and percise than that of John's. I was more happy than anything when I heard he was going to be the one taking the spot of lead guitarist. He has a lot to bring to the table and I think it shows in the new BDM songs.


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah his new solo killed anything John had ever done. I always kinda found his solos to be too similar, but they were still very catchy and fit nice.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, well I believe they were all in the same harmonic scale. I mean, I really don't know much of anything when it comes to the music text book world. But i'm pretty sure.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah most of Jon's solos were structured pretty much the same. I can't wait to hear more of Ryan's leads on the new stuff. Everybody check out his old band, The Knife Trade. the guitar work there was great as well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

Izebecool said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder was the first band that got me into deathmetal.


----------



## windu (Aug 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



id have to agree. the miasma cd is what really got me into death metal and appreciating growling vocals and screamin highs with sick lyrics. 

after hearing that cd i was able to appreciate all aspects of music, vocals, drums guitar and bass, when before i would just pay attention to the guitar

the black dahlia murder is only getting better and im excited for it!
when i got nocturnal that cd didnt leave my jeep for 5 months. listened to that album everyday for 5 months straight. cant wait for this one


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

I was scratching my head at the dude calling The Black Dahlia Murder death metal.

death metal band, they are not. At The Gates homage band, they are 

I suppose they are melodic death metal but that's just another name for downtuned thrash.


----------



## windu (Aug 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was scratching my head at the dude calling The Black Dahlia Murder death metal.
> 
> death metal band, they are not. At The Gates homage band, they are




how are they not death metal? when they first started out they were a little more metalcore but i beleive they are completly death metal now


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

they've got more death metally now but that's mainly to do with the drums and vocals.

death metal is stuff like Nile, Decapitated, Hour of Penance, Hate Eternal, shit like that.

I'm splitting hairs really, but I've been a death metal fan for the best part of a decade and I would never describe The Black Dahlia Murder as death metal.


----------



## windu (Aug 8, 2009)

well i also consider death metal to have a wide range. yea all those bands are death metal. i just consider that style to be death metal. heavy fast riffs with insane lyrics. i think the lyrics is usually what makes death metal....death metal lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

the main reason I brought it up is because if TBDM played in E standard tuning, everyone would be calling them thrash.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

Call it what you will, I still love them 
And it does really open the doors for a lot of yonger/newer metal listeners out there.
They are a hard working band, gotta give them that!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

oh yeah, awesome live band no doubt.

I played a show with them once... let me tell you, watching Shannon Lucas play from behind the kit is certainly something special, the dude is a fucking machine


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, he is a fucking machine.
I think he fits Black Dahlia so much more than All That Remains.
He is also now getting the exposure he deserves as a drummer.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 8, 2009)

definitely


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

No offense to anyone that likes All That Remains!
I enjoy them, but when Shannon Lucas made the switch...damn.
It was like hearing a completely different drummer! And I think that he expresses himself so well with The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## conorreich (Aug 8, 2009)

like everyone else has said.... TBDM was the gateway to heavier bands for me. and their new material sounds sick. odd that the album artwork is kinda bright compared to the other covers. but i think it suits them well


----------



## windu (Aug 8, 2009)

ugg im kyle said:


> Oh yeah, he is a fucking machine.
> I think he fits Black Dahlia so much more than All That Remains.
> He is also now getting the exposure he deserves as a drummer.




QFT he is amazing!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

The new album artwork is so sick!
It might be bright color wise, but if you look at what is going on, it tells you another story


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

Fucking awesome.

I'd consider these guys Melodic Death/Tech and I've been listening to death metal for the past 12 years so does that count? Whether you like it or not, these guys are under the banner of "Death Metal", they have their own style and that's that. Just cause they didn't form late 80's/early 90's or have a vocalist thats completely inaudible doesn't mean they're not DM (Happy emoticon goes here)


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 9, 2009)

Lawlz^


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was scratching my head at the dude calling The Black Dahlia Murder death metal.
> 
> death metal band, they are not. At The Gates homage band, they are
> 
> I suppose they are melodic death metal but that's just another name for downtuned thrash.



I guess what meant to say is they were the gateway to deathmetal for me. I know they would be considered as melodic death metal or kinda thrashy stuff but they got me to listen to heavier music which eventually got me into what would be considered more death metal stuff. People may consider music different things but if its fast pase music with evil sounding riffs and low growls I _most_ of the time consider it Death Metal.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 9, 2009)

Who gives a fuck what genre they are, genres are for puffs. They rock, nuff said.

Not really blown away by Ryan Knight's solo on the new track, obviously he is more technically talented than John, but it doesnt seem, at least so far from what I've heard of him in The Knife Trade, and Arsis, that his musical vision is all that much greater than John's. At least with Brian writing the majority of the material we are safe as long as he keeps up to standard.

The album cover is pwn too.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

But I think it's safe to say that with Ryan's presence, Brian is writing with a bit more technicality in mind.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 9, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I'd consider these guys Melodic Death/Tech and I've been listening to death metal for the past 12 years so does that count? Whether you like it or not, these guys are under the banner of "Death Metal", they have their own style and that's that. Just cause they didn't form late 80's/early 90's or have a vocalist thats completely inaudible doesn't mean they're not DM (Happy emoticon goes here)



you've been listening to death metal since you were 7?

either way, I'm not going to argue over genres anymore cause it's completely pointless, call them what you want and I'll call them what I want.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2009)

Yah, CC at 7. Back then my brother only had a few death metal CDs which were given to him. I'd listen to em but not as often as I would've liked to. Mainly because it was about stuff I really couldn't understand lyrics wise. TBDM are closer to Melodeath than anything else.

Oh and thanks to the bottom feeding sack of shit not man enough to sign his rep. If you assholes have a problem with what I say and wanna neg rep me, sign it you fucking dropkicks.


----------



## budda (Aug 9, 2009)

i'll look into this later - also when i dont have extended fam around lol.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 9, 2009)

> Hate Eternal isn't death metal. Know your shit.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Aug 9, 2009)

^haha.
Just to state for the record, Ryan Knight wrote two tracks completely on the new record. I know for a fact that the last song is all Ryan and i'm not sure what the other is. I do agree that him being there allows Brian to cut loose. I think he is just another progressive step in this band like Shannon was.


----------



## Joose (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope this hasn't been posted already. I searched, didn't find anything.



Fuckin' sick, I can't wait for this album.


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 4, 2009)

Awsome video, I love that solo, its great!


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanx dude,You beat me to it!!!!\m/


----------



## st2012 (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool vid, can't wait for this album.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome song, awesome video = pure win!


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 4, 2009)

i already got it


----------



## Axel (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmmm more of the same...

That's cool though. The new guitar player is clearly miles ahead in the lead department. For a second I thought it was the guy from the absence hehe


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 4, 2009)

man he really destroys on that thing lol, it freaking is like glow in the dark too


----------



## conorreich (Sep 4, 2009)

danenachtrieb said:


> i already got it



the funny thing was i was just listening to this on my computer 
i still have to buy this album
i love the ibby but what model is that v?


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 4, 2009)

I always loved their creative ways on how to make their music videos funnier and filled with more awesomeness then the last..and i can safely say they have done so


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2009)

conorreich said:


> i love the ibby but what model is that v?



I believe it's a Schecter B-2, in white.

EDIT: Scratch that... it's an ESP of some sort.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 5, 2009)

if i remember correctly, that new guitarist used to be in Arsis


----------



## infernalreaper (Sep 5, 2009)

^^

Yup. Ryan Knight. Used to play for Arsis. Been listening to the new album for the past 5 days. All i can say is kickass album!


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ how? D:


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 5, 2009)

Is that a reissue ibby? Looks to clean to be an old 87' RFR.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 5, 2009)

The V is a custom shop ESP. Bolt on Alder body. Ebony board, maple neck.

I'm pretty sure ryan uses an original rg550 or something. Not a re-issue. Don't quote me though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome video. I love the crushing metal and evil lyrics juxtaposed with the bowling team shirts and comedy faces. The marriage of heavy-as-fuck death metal and a totally laid back attitude as people has always been a winner for BDM, they are all super nice guys, especially Trevor and Brian.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 5, 2009)

really nice


----------



## sami (Sep 5, 2009)

I fucking love Arsis. Even though Ryan Knight didn't write the music for Arsis, anyone who can play James Malone's crazy stuff has to be damn good. Can't wait for this album!!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 5, 2009)

I've listened to a few of the new tracks and I am absolutely stoked for this album. I reserved my CD + T-shirt package the day it was available.


----------



## infernalreaper (Sep 6, 2009)

@Empryrean

well i downloaded it through a torrent..couldn't resist...lol!!...neways w8in 2 buy da album wen it hits stores though.




Ryan Knight has an orange Rg550 if im not mistaken...he also uses sum of the newer prestige models (a blue guitar & a black guitar) with the maple neck.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Sep 6, 2009)

I downloaded it, and I liked it so much that I placed my pre-order for the shirt/cd combo too.



Ibz_rg said:


> I've listened to a few of the new tracks and I am absolutely stoked for this album. I reserved my CD + T-shirt package the day it was available.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 6, 2009)

Great song. Great video. Great band. BDM delivers once again


----------



## ykcirj (Sep 6, 2009)

Great song. I've always liked the way BDM don't take themselves too seriously but still put on a great show live. They seem genuinely thankful to be performing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2009)

That was sick.

The Album cover looks radical as fuck - looks super late 80's/early 90's death/thrash 

_So_ buying this, Unhallowed was not my cup of tea at all and 'Miasma' was still a bit gay. They've really found their sound - I love their sense of humour too.

I like the consistancy, every song they make is kind of similiar but not in a bad way.



infernalreaper said:


> @Empryrean
> 
> well i downloaded it through a torrent..couldn't resist...lol!!...neways w8in 2 buy da album wen it hits stores though.
> 
> ...



If that guitar is Orange, I'll pull a 'BME Pain Olympics' on myself...

Oh wow, how specific, 'A Prestige model with a maple neck' 



zimbloth said:


> Great song. Great video. Great band. BDM delivers once again



'Nuff said.


----------



## S-O (Sep 6, 2009)

RFR rg550s are where it's at.

Looking to score a couple more 5x0's, maybe even a 570. The necks on these are insane, but I just have the reissue 550.

But then again, I am looking to get a lot of things I may never get D:

At first I was put off at the band, since all the scene kids at my school loved them, but then I gave them a real listen, and they are indeed awesome. Not like genericore at all, more like old school death metal, with all the modern day fix'ns.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 6, 2009)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> I downloaded it, and I liked it so much that I placed my pre-order for the shirt/cd combo too.



I placed it right after I heard the first song they leaked, which was 'A Selection Unnatural'. I knew it was going to be good anyways so I pre-ordered it and just heard probably 3 or 4 more tracks yesterday.


----------



## Joose (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll be seeing them on October 30th. And I've played that venue so much, it's like an automatic VIP pass, which is pretty much "you're allowed to go behind the venue", haha. Can't wait to chill with those guys. I'll even bring some green for 'em.


----------



## Curt-Platt (Sep 6, 2009)

sami said:


> I fucking love Arsis. Even though Ryan Knight didn't write the music for Arsis, anyone who can play James Malone's crazy stuff has to be damn good. Can't wait for this album!!



i second that.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bar none this is proabably the fastest album TBDM have ever done..their new guitarist amazes me with his abililty and how well he can play..The solo in the first song Black Valor is just plain ridiculious..This is a must buy for a TBDM fan and I recommend this to anyone to take 45 mind out of there day I'm sure u won't be dissapointed

Enjoy and disscuss


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 15, 2009)

Im really happy with this album, its sounds amazing and the new guitarist is just...wow! Ive listened to it a bunch of times and it is still just as great as the first time every time I listen to it.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dammit! I am stuck at work and can't pick it up yet!

I'm glad to hear that is is awesome though, not that I had any doubts.


----------



## rasse (Sep 15, 2009)

It was pretty meh when I first heard it, but after a few listens it sounds a lot better


----------



## st2012 (Sep 15, 2009)

Picked it up on my lunch break today. So far it's pretty great, I'm about 5 songs in.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 15, 2009)

this album is fucking amazing! Black Dahlia Murder... are fucking amazing! was a bit uneasy on who they'd get in to replace John, but as fair as I'm concerned Ryan Knight is a much better lead guitarist, some of the solos just blow me away, don't get me wrong.. one of my fave bands for solos in BDM from their previous 3 albums & John is a great player.. but this new guy is shredding it uppp!!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 15, 2009)

Right Knight is an amazing guitarist.
He uses a lot of finger tapping styles.


----------



## windu (Sep 15, 2009)

the album is sick so! i loved johns runs and alternate picking, but ryan has more style and technique. and the riffage is still as awesome as ever. and trevor is still a lyrical genius!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 15, 2009)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> this album is fucking amazing! Black Dahlia Murder... are fucking amazing! was a bit uneasy on who they'd get in to replace John, but as fair as I'm concerned Ryan Knight is a much better lead guitarist, some of the solos just blow me away, don't get me wrong.. one of my fave bands for solos in BDM from their previous 3 albums & John is a great player.. but this new guy is shredding it uppp!!



+1

Ryan Knight for just kicked it out of the park..Josh is good but Ryan just blows me away


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 15, 2009)

I never really cared for TBDM ...

and I think the new album is pretty damn sick!


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2009)

Isn't the new guitarist ex-Arsis? that would explain incredible speed and precision.

I heard some of this album a few days ago, twas intense!


----------



## BurialWithin (Sep 15, 2009)

fuck i'm getting it easily top 3 favorite band


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 16, 2009)

The solo in "I will return" is outright ludicrous, Ryan is a hell of a player, but its all about the songs and not the solos, thankfully they are awesome too.


----------



## sami (Sep 16, 2009)

I started listening to BDM soon after they released Nocturnal. I liked that album a lot. I then went backwards and the only other album that I liked was Miasma, but not as much as Nocturnal.

Now this is out and I've given a spin a few times. It's not as good as I was hoping it'd be. I feel that the reason for this is that this is the first album with Ryan Knight in it (keep in mind I'm a HUGE Arsis fan).

So far, that last song is my fav but I honestly think their next album is going to be killer since it'll be there sophomore release with Ryan (hopefully they don't keep changing band members....)


----------



## MikeH (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got my pre-order package today. Watched the DVD. Hilarious. Also got the album art shirt.


----------



## Misanthropy (Sep 17, 2009)

New album delivers as usual, the older stuff is still my favourite, but il put this next to nocturnal in terms of sound wise.
the first song gets me sooo pumped...loving the layered vocal parts.


----------



## Soulwomb (Sep 17, 2009)

I only heard I Will Return and the first 30 seconds of that song i didn't think it was a BDM song.


----------



## rasse (Sep 18, 2009)

I will return is the only song written by Ryan. So that might lead to think that it doesn't sound like the TBDM you're used to hear, since afaik Brian writes most if not all of their stuff.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah for pretty much every thing they've done Brian was the main writer, aside from Trevor's lyrical mastery.

lol I haven't gotten to listen to it but as soon as I heard they were doing the album with Ryan Knight my jaw dropped, I'm definately gonna have to buy it soon.

I wander what the deal was with Ryan leaving Arsis? I never heard much about it but I'm totally stoked that he joined TBDM.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 18, 2009)

rasse said:


> I will return is the only song written by Ryan. So that might lead to think that it doesn't sound like the TBDM you're used to hear, since afaik Brian writes most if not all of their stuff.




Yea Brian writes all the music. I listened to I Will Return yesterday on Youtube and yea it is really different but in an awesome way. I think Ryan is a great addition to The Black Dahlia Murder, he compliments them really well. Maybe on the next album him and Brian will split the songwriting, who knows, but that would be pretty sweet.


I can't seem to find out the reason that he left Arsis, although I can imagine it had to do with the problems that James Malone has been dealing with (eating disorder). I did however find out that he was actually going to get hooked up with Deicide but The Black Dahlia Murder got him first.

Also for all you Arsis fans out there, it looks like they are working on a new record entitled Starve For The Devil, which will be released early 2010. This record will also feature original drummer Mike Van Dyne.


----------



## Meldville (Sep 18, 2009)

Album rules. My interest in most modern death metal has been waning over the last year or so, but this album is definitely an exception to that. Listened to it when I was at the gym Wednesday and was insanely pumped the whole time.


----------



## Soulwomb (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah I liked I Will Return i'm not a big fan of TBDM though they where always hit and miss with me. But that song was awesome so I hope on the next cd they let Ryan have a little more creative input on it.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 18, 2009)

oops., didn't know it was out yet, time to hit up amazon.. lol


----------



## sami (Sep 18, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> I wander what the deal was with Ryan leaving Arsis? I never heard much about it but I'm totally stoked that he joined TBDM.



It could be what Triple J said, but since there's no news why I'll voice my theory. James is Arsis. He does most or all of the guitar parts on CD. Ryan could've been contracted to just to play live shows or until another circumstance happens. It could also be combination of both. IIRC, this will be the first Arsis CD where the 2nd guitarist will actually take part in the recording.

Regardless, I'm surprised to hear that Ryan Knight is possibly the main BDM writer now (however far that goes). That's friggin awesome stuff right thar if it's true!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 18, 2009)

The new Dahlia cd is fucking beautiful.
I just got my signed cd/dvd in the mail today actually 
I'm still listening to it.
<3
Ryan's work on the record is one of a kind and adds the kind of leads I Dahlia wanted from the get go.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 18, 2009)

sami said:


> It could be what Triple J said, but since there's no news why I'll voice my theory. James is Arsis. He does most or all of the guitar parts on CD. Ryan could've been contracted to just to play live shows or until another circumstance happens. It could also be combination of both. IIRC, this will be the first Arsis CD where the 2nd guitarist will actually take part in the recording.
> 
> Regardless, I'm surprised to hear that Ryan Knight is possibly the main BDM writer now (however far that goes). That's friggin awesome stuff right thar if it's true!



Ryan is definitely not the main writer in BDM, BDM is Brian Eschbach, I've met the band twice and spent a good amount of time talking to them about all kinds of things, and according to Trevor, Brian goes away for a while then pops up with the songs pretty much ready to be learned and recorded.

Also, James Malone did pretty much all of the writing and recording in Arsis, despite Ryan's presence in the band. The only place to really hear Ryan's compositions is The Knife Trade.


----------



## sami (Sep 18, 2009)

sweet, thanks for the clarification mang!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 18, 2009)

The Knife Trade <3
Easy way to get a hold of their older jams is their split with Through The Eyes Of The Dead


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 19, 2009)

They put on a great show. I think the album is lacking though. There are a few songs that stick out, but I think I might have to let it grow on me.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 19, 2009)

Note that Ryan also had part in writing Throne of Lunacy.


----------



## jamie686 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ryan was actually the first guitar player other than james to write music for Arsis. On the last Arsis album "We are the Nighmare" he wrote, overthrown, sightless wisdom, and my oath to madness, he shared half the solos on the album too which you can see the places of in the cd booklet. If you type in Arsis overthrown intro on youtube, you can actually watch a vid of him playing the intro to that song.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 19, 2009)

I actually just watched that video earlier today, the comments underneath were quite amusing.


----------



## infernalreaper (Sep 20, 2009)

hey i dont know if this helps but here is a snippet from an interview with James Malone taken from Ultimate Guitar...



> *You and Ryan (Knight, co-guitarist in Arsis) seem to have a tight relationship stylistically on this new album. The connection can really be felt throughout the songs. Can you talk about his style and how it differs from yours?*
> Ryan is a very flashy guitarist; after this album comes out I hope he gets attention he deserves. It took years to find him, but I feel he is the best guitarist that we could hope to have in Arsis. In a sense, our styles are very similar in that we use a lot of the same techniques. I am having no luck comparing or contrasting our playing right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Check this link full interview:- http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/inte...ck_and_tech_death_in_the_same_song_is_ok.html http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/inte...ock_and_tech_death_in_the_same_song_is_ok.htm


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 20, 2009)

I feel out of the loop. what the hell happened to brian? i havent heard the album but im disappointed that the original line up is no more.


----------



## sami (Sep 20, 2009)

infernalreaper said:


> hey i dont know if this helps but here is a snippet from an interview with James Malone taken from Ultimate Guitar...
> 
> Check this link full interview:- Arsis Mainman: Fusing 'Hard Rock And Tech Death In The Same Song' Is Ok | Interviews @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/inte...ock_and_tech_death_in_the_same_song_is_ok.htm



good stuff!


----------



## Necky379 (Sep 20, 2009)

answered my own question. THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER guitarist quits the band | Latest News | Metal Injection 

i thought you guys were saying brian left but it was john.

gave the new youtube videos a listen...so sick


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 20, 2009)

I love every song on the album, but here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the album today so far its pretty good


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 21, 2009)

Necky379 said:


> answered my own question. THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER guitarist quits the band | Latest News | Metal Injection
> 
> i thought you guys were saying brian left but it was john.
> 
> gave the new youtube videos a listen...so sick




From what I was told, John left because he needed to get a steady job so he could buy a car and house with his fiance/wife whatever. Still grossly unprofessional to just up and leave a band high and dry during a tour.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 21, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Still grossly unprofessional to just up and leave a band high and dry during a tour.



if there is not enough money to LIVE, it would be more than just unprofessional to NOT leave the band. yeah, touring, sexdrugsrogggggnrooolll, and all is great, and i'm dreaming of this too - but losing everythig essential isnt worth it.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 21, 2009)

Christ Deformed has to be one of the sickest songs I've ever heard in terms of lyrics. Not necessarily sickening, but very very obscene:



> Wolves beset this fallen church of blasphemy
> Orgies in blood shall deflorate its purity
> Defecate on the liars book of sick belief
> No one shall be saved the way to hell has here been paved
> ...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 21, 2009)

this is definitely their best offering in my eyes.

Miasma had 1/2 good tracks and Nocturnal generally was pretty sweet but this album tops all of them.

Throne of Lunacy is just intense.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 21, 2009)

I still cant decide which song is my favorite off this album..theirs all just so amazing


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought it yesterday, it is good.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> Christ Deformed has to be one of the sickest songs I've ever heard in terms of lyrics. Not necessarily sickening, but very very obscene:





Yea, I would have to say that Christ Deformed is definitely my favorite right now.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 22, 2009)

> Call it a sad sign of the times&#8230;call it what you will, but the mindset of the average metal fan these days seems to be far more focused on style, rather than substance. Unfortunately for The Black Dahlia Murder, they are lacking too much in the latter category to stand out as anything other than a footnote or photocopy of Swedish death metal glory.



--Taken from About.com review.

This guy is a tool. I love when people write stupid shit like this and don't explain what "Substance" and "Style" means. Cause to me, this has plenty of substance. 

Fucking insane album. Must buy.


----------



## windu (Sep 22, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> Christ Deformed has to be one of the sickest songs I've ever heard in terms of lyrics. Not necessarily sickening, but very very obscene:




QFT! my favorite song form the album, to this day i cant think of anyone who or will rights better lyrics then trevor and sings and screams them to perfection! of course this is in my opinion, his lyrics are masterpeices! its incredible how he comes up with them

that song also remindes me of deathklok a little bit

i also think this song is the climatic degradation of the deflorate album.


----------



## xenophist (Sep 22, 2009)

I dig it. I really like how Shannon Lucas decided NOT to use triggers. He is such a good drummer and I'm glad I get to actually hear him playing his full kit.


----------



## sami (Sep 22, 2009)

So far I like the last song the most, mainly because of the intro and outro.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 22, 2009)

xenophist said:


> I dig it. I really like how Shannon Lucas decided NOT to use triggers. He is such a good drummer and I'm glad I get to actually hear him playing his full kit.



I'm preety sure his bass drum is triggered. I was watching the DVD that comes with it and I'm pretty sure he's got them on the bass drums. None on the toms or snare though.



windu said:


> QFT! my favorite song form the album, to this day i cant think of anyone who or will rights better lyrics then trevor and sings and screams them to perfection! of course this is in my opinion, his lyrics are masterpeices! its incredible how he comes up with them
> 
> that song also remindes me of deathklok a little bit
> 
> i also think this song is the climatic degradation of the deflorate album.



I have to agree. Trevor is my favorite lyicist ever. I know noone who even comes close to him, besides Nergal of Behemoth.

Also, Climactic Degradation was my favorite song by them until this album came out. Nonetheless, it's still way up there for me.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 22, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> I bought it yesterday, it is good.


 
Same..

Short songs (I'm into prog/tech too much ) but they are brutal..

Secks --->


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 23, 2009)

I liked Miasma better than Nocturnal, but I think this one is pretty good. I need to listen to it more.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> --Taken from About.com review.
> 
> This guy is a tool. I love when people write stupid shit like this and don't explain what "Substance" and "Style" means. Cause to me, this has plenty of substance.
> 
> Fucking insane album. Must buy.




+ 1000000000

i dont remember in flames or at the gates serving up the brutality and technical playing that BDM offer. 

interestingly i supported BDM in glasgow a while back and when i tried to sell a ticket to the show to a guy who i knew liked metal he said 'nah theyr fucking emo'

lolz.....


----------



## windu (Sep 23, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> Also, Climactic Degradation was my favorite song by them until this album came out. Nonetheless, it's still way up there for me.



yea climactic degradation is so brutal, everytime he says carve them up i get goosbumps lol.


----------



## sami (Sep 24, 2009)

from their myspace blog:



> "Deflorate makes the top 50 of Billboards Top 200!
> 
> "I'd like to say we are stoked that so many actually bought our new CD in a day and age when thievery is law. Thanks a lot everyone!!! We'll be on the road in North America for the next 7 weeks." - Brian Eschbach
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 24, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Sep 24, 2009)

Don´t you guys think the style is a bite repetitive in every song??

Probably not the style but the musical composition..

Don´t get me wrong I love TBDM but I don´t know...it seems a bit repetitive to me...


----------



## Nick (Sep 24, 2009)

not really no, its just 'what they do'

and i like it!


----------



## Cyntex (Sep 24, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> Don´t you guys think the style is a bite repetitive in every song??
> 
> Probably not the style but the musical composition..
> 
> Don´t get me wrong I love TBDM but I don´t know...it seems a bit repetitive to me...



I have to agree on this, though the solo's do spice things up in this record.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 24, 2009)

sami said:


> from their myspace blog:
> "Deflorate makes the top 50 of Billboards Top 200!
> 
> "I'd like to say we are stoked that so many actually bought our new CD in a day and age when thievery is law. Thanks a lot everyone!!! We'll be on the road in North America for the next 7 weeks." - Brian Eschbach
> ...



Fucking A, that's awesome.


----------



## Arsis (Sep 24, 2009)

When I heard Ryan Knight was going to be joining BDM I was practically banging my head on the walls waiting for this album. I am on the 7th song into it so far.

I really like when Trevor does his lower gutteral type vocals. Personally I can barely stand his highs. His lows seem to be getting worse form album to album. Miasma and their first CD he has some of my favorite vocals ever.

Ryan's solos really added what was needed to BDM IMO. I had always thought they lacked a bit in the lead section but thankully Ryan changed that. As stated earlier about Jim from Arsis's adn Ryan Knight's playing style sound similar adn you cna hear this in thee solos.

So far "Throne of Lunacy" is my favorite. "Christ deformed" is next. I can;t wait to get to "I will Return", but I'm saving that for last.


EDIT: I just heard "I will Return". The riffs seem much more creative and a breath of fresh air after the rest of the album yet still has som BDM in it.


----------



## xenophist (Sep 25, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm preety sure his bass drum is triggered. I was watching the DVD that comes with it and I'm pretty sure he's got them on the bass drums. None on the toms or snare though.


I read in this interview that they are all "raw" drums.


> "But only in that it's more real," he clarifies. "There's no sound replacement on the drums. It's just raw. It has that live energy that I think the first record had. The way that production and recording has gone in extreme metal has been toward ProTools'ing the hell out of everything, making everything so perfect, and it ends up sucking the actual human feel out of a lot of that stuff. So, we were trying to avoid that and stick with the more traditional death metal approach: go in, play the s---, and there it is."


----------



## sami (Sep 25, 2009)

that's awesome!!


----------



## cyril v (Sep 25, 2009)

the album hasn't arrived to me yet, but my boss did bring it into work today... pretty awesome. i still think i like unhallowed/nocturnal better overall, but this album definitely has a lot more variety that they've never had before which was pretty refreshing to hear. 

one of those songs sounds almost exactly like an amon amarth songs btw, i didn't look at the cd case for the name of it.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 27, 2009)

xenophist said:


> I read in this interview that they are all "raw" drums.



When we saw them live recently, I checked out his drums after their set and his bass drums were definately triggered. This is probably just for live shows, but that's why I though this. You're probably right.


----------



## includao (Sep 28, 2009)

When TBDM is going to re-release the same album over and over?

I was spectating some kind of innovation in their sound signature.

But they do what they know how to, their signature.

Deflorate is cool, but for me it lacks musical passion.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 28, 2009)

includao said:


> When TBDM is going to re-release the same album over and over?
> 
> I was spectating some kind of innovation in their sound signature.
> 
> ...




Really??? I thought this record shows a new sense of passion and drive as opposed to say Miasma which lacked musical passion *IMO*.


----------



## Misanthropy (Sep 28, 2009)

The music does what it does best....gets me pumped!!! seriously everytime i hear a fast TBDM song i just get full of adrenaline!
Can't wait for the uk tour in feb.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

Misanthropy said:


> The music does what it does best....gets me pumped!!! seriously everytime i hear a fast TBDM song i just get full of adrenaline!
> Can't wait for the uk tour in feb.



I wish i could see them..they are playing the commodore here with children of bodom..it broke my heart when i saw they were playing the commodore (you have to be 19 +) worst news of my life..makes it even worse after listening to this album..guess i wont see them play i will return any time soon


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 1, 2009)

I've never been a big black dahlia fan (just kinda boring music on their older material) but this album is pretty cool. Throne of Lunacy is an awesome song. Overall the lead playing is a lot more interesting here compared to their older music...

Oh, and the kick drum is definitely triggered. Snare was natural but sample replaced/augmented. Toms are 100% natural.

The mix and production are completely awesome. The guitar tone is great and everything is really punchy and clear. Guitar tone = EVH 5150 III into a Mesa recto standard (oversized) cab.


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 1, 2009)

we listen to the first few tracks from this album at practice to get pumped up. They're my drummer's favorite band.

I was so stoked to see them live but i missed 'em some how


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 2, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> The mix and production are completely awesome. The guitar tone is great and everything is really punchy and clear. Guitar tone = EVH 5150 III into a Mesa recto standard (oversized) cab.



you sure about that? i saw them live in hartford and they both were using 5150 mki's. ive always wanted to know what cabs they use which is why i'm asking if you're sure. they had them all covered up at the show so i couldnt see what they were.

they stole the showed though. i was so disappointed with the other bands but tbdm came on and made it worth coming out for. my asshole friend got hammered drunk and gave trevor a titty twister. trevor punched him in the head twice from stage


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 2, 2009)

What they use on the record and live are sometimes different. They always use 5150s live but in the studio use a bunch of different things. I know on the last record they used Egnators for leads.

Great album BTW, though I liked Nocturnal better.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 2, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> What they use on the record and live are sometimes different. They always use 5150s live but in the studio use a bunch of different things. I know on the last record they used Egnators for leads.
> 
> Great album BTW, though I liked Nocturnal better.



Nocturnal was sick for sure. I gotta grab another copy at some point mine went missing. do you know what they use for cabs live and in the studio?


----------



## MikeH (Dec 4, 2009)

When I saw them, they were both running 6505s.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 23, 2009)

Necky379 said:


> you sure about that? i saw them live in hartford and they both were using 5150 mki's. ive always wanted to know what cabs they use which is why i'm asking if you're sure. they had them all covered up at the show so i couldnt see what they were.
> 
> they stole the showed though. i was so disappointed with the other bands but tbdm came on and made it worth coming out for. my asshole friend got hammered drunk and gave trevor a titty twister. trevor punched him in the head twice from stage



I'm sure. The two most important parts are using a tubescreamer out front as a boost and the Mesa oversized cab. These are key. 

Mark Lewis works at Audio Hammer studios. He and Jason Suecof produced the album. Jason mixed it. Mark posts on the Andy Sneap forum occasionally and he posted some info about the mix:

"Hey glad you enjoy this record, i had a blast makin it.

Myself and jason produced, with jason mixing this one.

I tracked guitars and bass in michigan, tracked drums in fl and jason tracked vox in fl with us handling all the mixing at audiohammer as well.

I used an evh 5150III through a mesa oversize recto cab with my normal 57/201 combo through vintech preamps.

Leads were our uberschall through a marshall cab with v30s through a 57 and vintech as well.

I also want to point out that there was practically ZERO drum editing on this album. It took me about six hours to go through the drum tracks TWICE. I only even did this just to make myself feel like i was actually doing work, haha. What you hear is exactly what happened and how it happened. Everyone should know that shannon requires NO help in sounding the way he does. Hes a freak.

Drums were typical setup

Kicks were triggered straight in (thats what shannon prefers)

Snare was 57 or i5 (api) and a 414 (isa) on top. 57 (ssl) on bottom.

Toms were 421 (api) and 604 (ssl) on bottom. Floor tom was beta 52 (api) and audix d6 on bottom (ssl)

Overheads were km 184 (isa)

Aux cymbals were 81 or 451 (focusrite red)

Rooms were some modified tube mics that sound similar to a c12 through some pres i cant remember.


Well i hope this helps and that everyone enjoys this album as much as i do!"


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 23, 2009)

great info thanks


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER Announces North American Headlining Tour

Finally. I was just looking for tour dates the other day, and now they're here. Yes!


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 27, 2010)

That's awesome, my friend and I were just saying the other day that we really wanted to see them again.


----------



## ridner (Aug 27, 2010)

no MN date - dammit!


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 27, 2010)

Nowhere near california either from what i remember...
they better add a date at the boardwalk!


----------



## ibanez-rg3ex1 (Apr 3, 2011)

They've progressed over the years and deflorate was awesome. Does anybody know if they're recording a new album soon??


----------



## Tree (Apr 3, 2011)

Considering they just put Deflorate out not too long ago, I doubt they will record anything for another year or two.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 3, 2011)

yea they actually are recording a new album soon

The Black Dahlia Murder completes songwriting process for new album | SMNnews.com


----------



## ST3MOCON (Apr 3, 2011)

I know a lot of people bash miasma but the album was so good. One of my favorite albums to date. I wonder what their next sound will be?


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 3, 2011)

Love me Black Dahlia Murder. 
Jason Suecof also said on FB he's mixing new BDM as we speak i believe... I saw it but cant find it.


----------



## Tree (Apr 3, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> yea they actually are recording a new album soon
> 
> The Black Dahlia Murder completes songwriting process for new album | SMNnews.com



I am now excite


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Apr 3, 2011)

i hope ryan is involved in the writing process more for this album. I'd like to see a tiny bit of progression or more "experimental" songs. Not meaning being more accessible or softer, i would just like to hear something different from them.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 3, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> I know a lot of people bash miasma but the album was so good. One of my favorite albums to date. I wonder what their next sound will be?



People bash Miasma? 

Everyone I know thinks it's their best album, it's certainly my favourite!

Either way, I'm always excited for a new BDM album, I fucking love them. I saw them on the tour after Miasma and again right before Nocturnal was released. They couldn't play the second time around since their drummer had really bad food poisoning, but on the plus side me and my mates took them out, and some of the footage from our night out partying found its way into the "What a terrible night for a curse" music video.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2011)

Deflorate and Nocturnal are cool, the rest don't take my fancy at all.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2011)

Tree said:


> Considering they just put Deflorate out not too long ago, I doubt they will record anything for another year or two.



It came out two years ago, actually


----------



## S-O (Apr 3, 2011)

Big fan, and with Ryan Knight in it, more woodly woodly shred shall happen.

I had avoided them since all the scene kids of my high school had a boner for them, but I gave them a shot one day, and regretted putting them off.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 3, 2011)

One of my top 10 bands, if not top 5. Been into them since Unhallowed came out. I will have to say, though, Nocturnal has to be my favorite album. I loved Deflorate, but Nocturnal is just so much more evil and powerful, IMO.


----------



## jordanky (Apr 3, 2011)

Deflorate is one of my favorite albums that has came out in the last couple of years. I am super stoked to see what Ryan Knight pulls off on this new record.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Apr 3, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> People bash Miasma?
> 
> Everyone I know thinks it's their best album



yeah i just remember reading reviews when it came out and people always said it sounded too different and unhollowed was better. Even in some interview Trevor wasn't real happy with the album because he didn't like his vocals and I believe he said they did the first two albums with out a click track. 

I've always loved miasma the vocals on miasma are my favorite so far. seemed like there was more emotion not so precise. Thought it was great that they found their own sound and took a step forward away from the at the gates sound they had on unhollowed . Miasma my favorite album I keep safely stored away.


----------



## Tree (Apr 3, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It came out two years ago, actually



Really?! Damn, the past two years have flown by  
I'm glad that these guys are one of the few bands that still put albums out on a regular basis. It gives me something to look forward to without having to wait 5+ years. 

It also doesn't hurt that they have yet to put out an album that I don't like


----------



## Joose (Apr 3, 2011)

I love TBDM.

That is all for now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 3, 2011)

ST3MOCON said:


> I know a lot of people bash miasma but the album was so good. One of my favorite albums to date. I wonder what their next sound will be?



That's one of my top 5 albums ever.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd have to say that my 2 favorite albums by them are Unhallowed and Nocturnal


----------



## Jakke (Apr 3, 2011)

Tree said:


> I'm glad that these guys are one of the few bands that still put albums out on a regular basis. It gives me something to look forward to without having to wait 5+ years.



Cannibal maybe? New album every 1-2 years, like clockwork


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if they'll get the new record out before the end of 2011.. It'd be nice for sure. Especially if they're done writing already. I wanna hear more of what Ryan has to offer for BDM.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, gotta say I prefer Nocturnal to Deflorate. Both fucking sick albums, though! I regularly jam to What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse to practice my rhythm chops/right hand endurance. Giggity.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 3, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I loved Deflorate, but Nocturnal is just so much more evil and powerful, IMO.


^ this.


----------



## adrock (Apr 4, 2011)

Joose said:


> I love TBDM.
> 
> That is all for now.


----------

